# Any real info on the Buccaneer 32?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello folks, been lurking here for a while picking up great info from this forum, figured it was now time to join you all.

I'm in the market for a boat in the mid-30 foot range that will be comfortable for longer term sailings. I'm up in the Seattle area and I've come across some terrific bargains on the Bayliner Buccaneer 32, a few of them on the market now in the $10K to $20K range that look to be in fine shape, just in need of some cosmetic work.

I've researched Buccaneers and seen that they seem to have a bad rap in the sailing community. Mostly folks just think they're ugly, and I'm fine with that. But what I'm having trouble finding is hard data regarding their sailing qualities and durability. I see some stuff out there on the smaller Bucs but nothing on the 32.

So can anybody point me to hard data that tells me why I should stay away from this boat? I understand she's far from being a racer, but is she a decent recreational sailer? Do these boats have documented construction problems? Are they unsafe in severe weather? Or is the beef just that they're "ugly"? I love the layout, I can live with the looks, and you just can't beat the price! So help me out here folks, why should I NOT be looking at the Buc 32?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Have a look at this site. Some good information from people who sail the buccaneer. The bucc 32, I believe is a buccaneer 325 which is a center cockpit.

Bayliner Buccaneer Sloops


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

My Dad had a 30 and loved it. It was not really strongly built but he used it for coastal cruising and didn't have any problems. It sailed really well. Of course it was a Bill Garden design. I am not sure who designed the 32.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Billy,

These must be terrible sailing vessels, they have no keel and a bulky, high topsides hull, and they must be pig-slow, I'd suspect that a Mac26 might give it a run for the money. 

But hey, somebody bought this boat before, and someone new needs to buy it again, so go for it. Just look for a good engine and a lot of dockside amenities and enjoy. Think of it as a documinium. Make a very, very, low offer and be patient, you can expect the owner to come to you.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> Billy,
> 
> These must be terrible sailing vessels, they have no keel and a bulky, high topsides hull, and they must be pig-slow, I'd suspect that a Mac26 might give it a run for the money.
> 
> But hey, somebody bought this boat before, and someone new needs to buy it again, so go for it. Just look for a good engine and a lot of dockside amenities and enjoy. Think of it as a documinium. Make a very, very, low offer and be patient, you can expect the owner to come to you.


Geez, SF, tell us how you really feel!

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

BillyBodecker said:


> Hello folks, been lurking here for a while picking up great info from this forum, figured it was now time to join you all.
> 
> I'm in the market for a boat in the mid-30 foot range that will be comfortable for longer term sailings. I'm up in the Seattle area and I've come across some terrific bargains on the Bayliner Buccaneer 32, a few of them on the market now in the $10K to $20K range that look to be in fine shape, just in need of some cosmetic work.
> 
> ...


Billy, I do not have first hand knowledge of the boat, but please understand that the day may come when you might want to sell that boat. If you think it is an ugly boat going in, how will you be able to get rid of it to someone else??

Depending on what you want to do, I would seriously take a look at other boats that meet your price range. I strongly suggest at LEAST looking. What is the old adage... know what you are saying 'no' to.

Sailing ability is VERY imporant unles you never plan on leaving the dock. If that is the case, why buy a sailboat at all?

I am not discouraging your boat. Everyone has different opinions on what makes a good boat for them. All I am saying is to at least look around.

- CD

BTW: I looked up that boat. We have a few of those at Cedar Mills. I have never once seen one of them leave the docks. Maybe coincidence... maybe not.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Unfortunately these boats have a history of construction deficiencies and poor sailing performance.

They are often sold to beginners on the basis of their space, layout and the low price. The best "comfy cruiser" in the fleet is probably the 305, referenced above by Plumper, but I am aware of a serious flaw in one of those too... totally saturated coring throughout the hull.

I think the best that can be said here is that they DO introduce people to sailing, and those that stick with it generally move onto better boats in short order and really appreciate what they ended up with...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the quick responses everybody.

I'm familiar with that Buc owners website and have looked through it a bit. I'm seeing a certain amount of commentary there, but nothing that indicates serious problems with this boat, either in sailing characteristics or construction quality.

I have been looking at other boats, many others. I've looked at a Fuji 35, Cal 36, a couple Catalinas, and even one absolutely bizarre home built. IF the Buc 32 was even close to comparible to these others in terms of sailing and construction, it would be a no-brainer, I'd go for the Buc. But I suppose that even though I'm not coming across hard facts that tell me to stay away from this boat, the universal "general feeling" about the Buc from the sailing community should probably have me looking elsewhere.

The search continues, and I'm getting close to making the plunge. Thanks all.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Billy, true enough that there is not much hard data here (other than the 305 I mentioned, I saw the water draining out of test holes in the hull myself) but this could have been an isolated incident. The hull ports had been improperly sealed, saturating the core over a period of years.

But I doubt this universal caution is undeserved.. as you gain experience you'll appreciate a better boat, and when it comes to resale (as we all do at some point) that too will be a factor.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

They were built by Bayliner, that itself should be enough. Myself? I can't stand them but that's just me. They're the only boat uglier than a Mac 26X. There again, that's only my opinion. However, somebody liked them or they wouldn't have sold any, right?


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

The 32 does have a modified cutaway keel fin that's a bit too short to protect the prop in a grounding, or rather, the prop shaft exits the fin low enough that the prop isn't fully protected on the bottom side. The rudder is out back, hanging with no skeg support or protection of any kind. The companionway appears to have a very low threshold which means any significant water in the cockpit is going into the cabin. The hull appears fairly flat. Not a blue water candidate, but it would seem to be fine for fair weather coastal cruising. Haven't seen any specs on weight, etc.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Bayliners*

of the 70's and 80's are notoriously known for to much wood used in there construction..meaning cheap grade plywood not sealed properly with epoxy..and also heavy use of chopper guns for every thing they could...

Basically thease boats are taking on water and rotting day one from the factory..which happens to be 6 miles from my house..construction of their trophy sport fishing boats and now there Meridian Yachts is much better...

I would save a while longer, resist the "money burning a hole in pocket" syndrome and buy a real boat..It is definitely a buyers market...I second the advice given to low ball any offer and let them chaise you down...

I'm trying to sell two power boats and havent had one offer in a year...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

325

That is the spec sheet for the 325


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ps*

PS: 
The previous owner of my Sea Ray is still one of Bayliners ( Now Meridian Yachts ) Mucky Mucks...He himself owned a Sea Ray until Meridian Yachts was formed and building techniques improved...what does that tell you?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I really do try never to indict an entire brand but ALL the Buccs were constructed to a very low standard. Jack Horner said:
Generally I try to present a balanced, objective look at boats and point out the good as well as bad points I'm aware of. If I didn't feel a boat's strengths outweighed its weaknesses I wouldn't waste the time to research and write about it. OK, I can see the letters now. "Dear Jack, What boats wouldn't you write about?" OK, I'll never write a review of the Buccaneer 285 but that's as far as I'm willing to stick my neck out now.

So the best known marine surveyor around picks a Bucc as the ONE boat he would never write about. Nuff said.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

But how'd he feel about his curds and whey?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*All we know*

is he bornked Miss Muffet and had 3 kids...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

No, all the information is fake.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 320 center cokpit as well as a 240 Bayliner Buccaneer. Have sailed them both extensively and enjoy the spacious headroom and general layout.
I took the 320 from St.Pete,Fl. to The fingerlakes area of Upstate NY. Both inside and outside W/ My family and pets. A fantastic trip. Spent a Year living aboard on that trip it included the Chesapeake.
The +30' Bucc's were designed be William Gardner and the <30' boats where designed "in-house and primarily built in GA.
The +30' boats did not suffere the coring issues of the smaller boats.
These are great boats to cruise on and have an extensive following. I saw Many on the East coast of all sizes. The local Sailing assoc. even has a 18'
They are also quite inexpensive to aquire , as far as maintenence cost they cannot be any more than any other boat, probably much less.


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

I owned a 240 about 20 years ago. I owned it for one year. It went to weather like a haystack and makes a ton of leeway! 
Any body that knows anything about boats would not own one.
Sorry.
Do yourself a favor and take your 20 grand and buy an Endeavour 32. Biggest, best and most comfortable boat for the money and their built pretty well built also. Goes to weather good, 'bout 40 degrees.


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

Freesail99 said:


> 325
> 
> That is the spec sheet for the 325


That is an equiptment list. There's not a spec on that sheet.
Whats the beam, draft, ballast, d/l, l/b, capsize ratio, ce, clr, sail area, ballast % to displacement etc and so on?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's an independent review to look at on the 295/305. 
practreprint1
practreprint2
practreprint3
practreprint4

There are many reasons these boats are low priced and widely disparaged...BUT... some models DO sail better than others and for someone learning and in lakes/protected waters they may be a reasonable alternative as long as you know what you're getting yourself into and know how hard it will be to sell when you are ready to move on.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

If you like to sail, don't get it. If you like to live aboard and docklines or mooring lines will be your friends, get it.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Still sailing and "fulltime cruising" (can't say live-aboard in Florida) my 32' center cockpit Bayliner Buccaneer. W/ family and pets. have sailed the east coast both ways inside and coastal, hope to take off again in theearly spring for the chesapeake area. 
I find it sails acceptably considering the hull shape and draught. I hope to change the sailplan to enable more sail area for light wind sailing. which will include a 4'-6' bowsprit , to accomidat multiple headsails. and an aft mast to balance the headsails and a great place to mount a wind generator.
Hauled out a couple months ago for a bottom job and everything looked great. 
I like sailing it and it's a great layout below decks.

try to get out every weekend with it. the 3 1/2' draft and 46' mast allow alot of options on places to go.


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

joethecobbler said:


> Still sailing and "fulltime cruising" (can't say live-aboard in Florida) my 32' center cockpit Bayliner Buccaneer. W/ family and pets. have sailed the east coast both ways inside and coastal, hope to take off again in theearly spring for the chesapeake area.
> I find it sails acceptably considering the hull shape and draught. I hope to change the sailplan to enable more sail area for light wind sailing. which will include a 4'-6' bowsprit , to accomidat multiple headsails. and an aft mast to balance the headsails and a great place to mount a wind generator.
> Hauled out a couple months ago for a bottom job and everything looked great.
> I like sailing it and it's a great layout below decks.
> ...


Do you have any idea how much one of these weighs? What do you need to pull it on a trailer? I have a friend who's looking to pick up a free one in poor condition.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that a Buccaneer has a very low value, and that one in poor condition very likely has a HIGH NEGATIVE VALUE. In otherwords, it will cost you far more to refurbish it than it will ever possibly be worth.



PCP777 said:


> Do you have any idea how much one of these weighs? What do you need to pull it on a trailer? I have a friend who's looking to pick up a free one in poor condition.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm Still sailing this buccaneer 32* .
I've made several trips north and south from NY to FL.
Looking forward to many more as well as new destinations.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Just finished a trip in my 32' bayliner buccaneer motor sailor.
From the lower Chesapeake Eastern Shore to Seneca Lake NY.
Solo this trip.


----------

